# Three 6 week old baby boys in CN cage...question.



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

We just got our three 6 week old guys from their breeder, I have the guys in a double Critter Nation, they mainly stick to the top floor. Should I close up the bottom floor until they get bigger and need the extra space? They just seem so small in such a monsterous cage!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

No such thing as too much space for a rat. It is up to you, but once they settle in, I am sure they will use every inch available.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

I noticed my newest baby stuck mainly to the top of my DCN, as well, but once he became a little more familiar with it he was delighted to have all that room to wander and climb. He definitely seems to benefit from having all that room to run about, keeps that belly from getting too pudgy XD


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just be aware, if the bars are 1" they can escape. My boy gets out all the time! He comes and goes as he pleases and it makes the others jealous...lol


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I would leave it open. Eventually they will explore, and I think it's more stimulating to have more space.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

LeStan82 said:


> Just be aware, if the bars are 1" they can escape. My boy gets out all the time! He comes and goes as he pleases and it makes the others jealous...lol


Critter nation bars are .5 inch 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

delilahrene said:


> Critter nation bars are .5 inch Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup, I was contenplating getting the Ferret Nation till I noticed how wide the spacing of the bars was, I decided on a Critter Nation very rapidly after that. The boys LOVE climbing up the sides of the cage!


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe put their food on the lower level to encourage them to use more of the cage...?


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

I spoke too soon, the little goobers are all over the place now. Snickers the boldest one even got into the two hammocks I thought they wouldn't be able to reach until they were older! They kept hiding behind the litter box so I pulled it out a little so nobody got stuck.


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

They get into everything you would not expect them to! I have yet to be able to have a true "rat-free" zone. I am glad they are enjoying the cage and settling in though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Update: I actually did decide to close up the bottom floor and keep the boys just on the top floor. I closed it up two days ago and they are having a ball on just the top floor and are also more interactive with me, which is good as it is facilitating taming a lot quicker. They all now eat from my hand and accept petting with no issues. George is still the easiest to pick up, I am working with the other two and they are getting less shy.


----------

